# Feels like it's me against the world !



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

We are just a few weeks into separating , I really want this divorce to be quick and my marriage to be over . How do you set ground rules for those early weeks , I feel so tired , exhausted .
He wants to see the children daily and it's just so upsetting every time he goes for our youngest child .. And I deal with the aftermath ! 
Just don't know which way to go  feeling so down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

So what i am hearing from you is there is no chance of reconciling? You want to go straight to divorce? Have you posted some background i can catch up on?

As for seeing the children, maybe you need to sit down and work out a schedule. It will be hard for it will be in your best interest and the children's. Limit your contact with him. Try to set up the schedule that he will have to take the children somewhere else beside your home if that is what is happening now.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Divorce sucks and I feel for you.

I am not sure about English divorce rules, but do you have some kind of custody agreement in place? Something you can use to define when each parent gets to spend time with the children? Just because your stbx wants to see the children, does not mean he gets to see them.


----------

